# Early pregnancy and X-rays



## Sally L (May 21, 2003)

Hi Peter,
Sorry to bother you but I hope you can help.
I have just come out of hospital after suffering from OHSS. I had to have the fluid removed with paracentisis as it had started to go onto my lungs. My consultant arranged for me to have a chest x-ray which I had on 5th October but I am now worrying about it. 
I had a 2day transfer on 19th September and tested positive on 1st October. My bHcg results were 97(01.10), 146 (3.10) and 463 (6.10). Are these results high enough (I have previously suffered an ectopic) and what effect will the x-ray have on the growth of the embryo?
I was covered in lead around my tummy and back while the x-ray was carried out and the consultant assured me that I was more at risk if more fluid got onto my lungs than the risk of the x-ray to the embryo.
I am due for my first scan on 17th October and have convinced myself there will be nothing there and it is my fault for agreeing to the x-ray.
I know I may be worrying over nothing but it's hard not to!
Hope you don't mind me asking. Thank you for your time.

Sally


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Sally L said:


> Hi Peter,
> Sorry to bother you but I hope you can help.
> I have just come out of hospital after suffering from OHSS. I had to have the fluid removed with paracentisis as it had started to go onto my lungs.
> 
> ...


----------

